# I assume quackgrass??



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

New kbg sod, maybe 2 months old. Getting these grasses growing much faster than the rest. Are all the pics of quackgrass? Father in-law said it's quackgrass immediately.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You need to look at the clasping auricles. The images are out of focus in that area. This blog has good images.

http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh I'm sorry. I thought the pictures looked better. I will get some better pics when I get home.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Could also be annual rye. Did you overseed with a bag from a hardware store last year or this spring?


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I have not overseeded at all but some of the stalks I'm pulling out do seem different than the others. I forgot to pull a few more out before I cut it today. Will post some more in the coming days. How can you tell between annual rye and quack? Google looks the same to me haha.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Take a close look at a sample of the plant and follow through with this ID tool.

http://www.msuturfweeds.net/id-tool/grass/


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

That link gives me unsecure access error. My camera isn't great I guess. Can't get a good shot. If this doesn't work, I'll try the wife's new phone.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

The auricle is in the red circle. Does it wrap around as in the below picture?


----------

